# Pellet Stoves



## canoeman

As some of you know we would prefer a pellet stove in our lounge but at time 3/4 years ago replaced a wood fired insert fire with a wood fired back boiler, because we could not find a pellet stove that could do C/H & look like a contemporary inset looking fire in lounge without looking like an industrial unit or a boiler suitable for installation in utility rooms etc. 

Well now found BRONPI CALEFACCIÓN, S.L. Stoves and fireplaces manufacturing. they make a large range of heating product and exactly what we wanted originally the Hydrobronpi range, if prices aren't to excessive then maybe another fire installed 

C/H originally powered by diesel, then installed back burner so wood/diesel, then converted diesel boiler to pellet so now wood/pellet


----------



## travelling-man

They certainly look good....... I'll be interested to hear about prices.


----------



## In 2 bikes

looks like a nice outfit.. I think I've mentioned before we with Ecoforest - Estufas de Pellets, Bombas de Calor, Calefacción Geotérmica... for outr hot water / central heating. Our home is a bungalow and has a small footprint of approx 120 square metres. 

We use ecoforest pellets at just under 4 euros a bag, (bulk purchase / free delivery ), and have found that we were only using a bag a week to start with for hot water as we had the on / off burner times synched in with our shower needs. But more recently we are using a bag every 2 to 2.5 days as we have adjusted the burner to give us constant hot water. The central heating hasn't been used yet but our English friends in a similar sized house are using their CH and are using a bag a day.

I'd offer the idea that the better quality pellets should be used as the Pingo Doce stuff is lighter coloured and dusty and of inferior solidity / density. I think they may burn up faster too. Using poorer quality pellets may have an impact on the burner's ability to auto-clean.

It's all new to us and we're still getting used to things with it.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

Hi, It is more complex then that. The moisture content varies and does two things it increases the density so the heat output per kg goes down as there is less solid to burn and reduces the heat output by latent heat losses converting the moisture to steam. Good suppliers will quite the heat output per kg and if you know the efficiency of the burner (typically 85% for non condensing and +11% condensing) so you can evaluate the cost per kW 




In 2 bikes said:


> looks like a nice outfit.. I think I've mentioned before we with Ecoforest - Estufas de Pellets, Bombas de Calor, Calefacción Geotérmica... for outr hot water / central heating. Our home is a bungalow and has a small footprint of approx 120 square metres.
> 
> We use ecoforest pellets at just under 4 euros a bag, (bulk purchase / free delivery ), and have found that we were only using a bag a week to start with for hot water as we had the on / off burner times synched in with our shower needs. But more recently we are using a bag every 2 to 2.5 days as we have adjusted the burner to give us constant hot water. The central heating hasn't been used yet but our English friends in a similar sized house are using their CH and are using a bag a day.
> 
> I'd offer the idea that the better quality pellets should be used as the Pingo Doce stuff is lighter coloured and dusty and of inferior solidity / density. I think they may burn up faster too. Using poorer quality pellets may have an impact on the burner's ability to auto-clean.
> 
> It's all new to us and we're still getting used to things with it.


----------

